# Sorry Newbie question



## Burnt_Toast (Nov 2, 2004)

I just got into making pancakes from scratch and when I make them they come out really thick. Do I need to add more baking powder or baking soda? and about how much? is there a formula?

Also am I suppose the add the dry stuff before the wet ingredients? or something like that?

Sorry these are all newbie questions, my home and carreers teacher is frowning on me somewhere right now


----------



## marmalady (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi, and Welcome!

Can you post your recipe for us?


----------



## Burnt_Toast (Nov 2, 2004)

Nonstick Spray
           1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
                    1 egg
           1 1/4 cups buttermilk
              1/4 cup granulated sugar
   1 heaping teaspoon baking powder
           1 teaspoon baking soda
              1/4 cup cooking oil
             pinch of salt

   1. Preheat a skillet over medium heat. Use a pan with a nonstick surface 
      or apply a little nonstick spray.

   2. With a mixer, combine all of the remaining ingredients until smooth.

   3. Pour the batter by spoonfuls into the hot pan, forming 5-inch circles.

   4. When the edges appear to harden, flip the pancakes. They should be 
      golden brown.

   5. Cook pancakes on the other side for same amount of time, until golden 
      brown. 

      Makes 8 to 10 pancakes.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi, Burnt.

I'm wondering if perhaps you are pouring too much batter per pancake. Either that or you need more liquid to let the batter spread out when it hits the pan.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Nov 2, 2004)

I would be apt to say you need a touch more liquid....Where it says to flip them when the outside is golden brown,  I would wait til most of the bubbles are done popping.  you'll notice when they are cooking they bubble,.,.,...wait till the bubbling has subsided then flip......trtial and error...keep trying till you succeed at making them the best....

Here is my recipe that I follow......

1 1/2 cups flour
3 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
3 tbsp sugar
1 egg
1 1/4 cup milk
3 tbsp oil
1/4 tsp vanilla....

mix dry ingredients together.....make a well in the center, add wet ingredients....

Everyhting else sounds ok but you may want to try mixing with a fork till the batter is bubbly....you may over beat with the mixer......

Good luck!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 2, 2004)

Look here  - 

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=2896&highlight=pancakes+goodweed

for what's supposed to be the world's best pancake recipe by one of our own, 'Goodweed of the North'!


----------



## Burnt_Toast (Nov 2, 2004)

If I was just going by the person's name I think I know the secret to goodweed's pancakes. But what the hey I will give them a shoot. But where do you get double action baking powder from? Is it legal?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Most of it is double action anymore.....just read the can....


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 3, 2004)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> Most of it is double action anymore.....just read the can....



All the baking powder I ever see in he store is double acting.  All it means is it's initially activated by liquids, then later by heat.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Nov 4, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Look here  -
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=2896&highlight=pancakes+goodweed
> 
> for what's supposed to be the world's best pancake recipe by one of our own, 'Goodweed of the North'!



I agree, these are by far the best-est pancakes ever!

_CookinBlondie*_


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Nov 4, 2004)

yea goodweed's pancakes are great


----------



## crewsk (Nov 4, 2004)

And yet another vote for goodweed's pancakes! They are good with blackberries, blueberries, or even chocolate chips added!


----------



## CookinBlondie (Nov 4, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> And yet another vote for goodweed's pancakes! They are good with blackberries, blueberries, or even chocolate chips added!



That's what my family does! A lady my dad works with makes homemade cherry preserves, and a little scoop of that on top is to die for!

_CookinBlondie*_


----------



## crewsk (Nov 4, 2004)

Yummy CookinBlondie! I'll have to keep that in mind!


----------



## pst1can (Nov 5, 2004)

sorry I have been away for a few days...looks like the crew has you all taken care of. Let me make one point though....since I have been posting here the only.... I think the only "newbie question" or "stupid question" is the question NOT asked!!! I cannot beleive how much I have learnt from our Web-site Family!!!


----------

